# Bucks want to tread lightly with Bogut



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Fragile. Handle with care.
> 
> That tag could be applied to Milwaukee Bucks center Andrew Bogut, at least for the moment. It's a label he hopes to shed, but first he has to be cautious about his recovery from a stress fracture in his lower back.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/47882107.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

As they should, Bogut is one of the most under used underrated players in the league, and i think he is our best player


----------

